# scallop survey is out



## hyco

St.Joe looks like it more than doubled from last year. from 10.9 to 23.0. thats not great but any upswing i'll take............tony


----------



## BlackJeep

What's that mean? You have a link to the survey or an article?


----------



## hyco

myfwc.com under scallop survey in the search


----------



## JD7.62

Primus is planning a scalloping trip or two...you ready blackjeep?!


----------



## JD7.62

I do have to ask, whats a good number? I havnt been in a few years and last time we went we did really well. What exactly to those numbers mean?


----------



## rocklobster

23 scallops per 600 meters. that's pretty scarce, but at least it's better than last year.


----------



## circlehook69

_*Any one have recommendations for a place with primitive camp sites and possibly boat launch on site in St. Joe?

*_


----------



## billin

*Camping*

Cape San blas has camping and it puts you on the right end of the bay they also have a boat launch one word of caution buy more bug spray than you think you will need then go back and buy 1000 time that amount and it should last you through lunch on the first day


----------



## Salty Daze

blackjeep - here is the link
http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/mollusc/bay-scallops/season/

in 2010 and 2011, you could dive down and come up with both hands full of scallops!!! They were everywhere. Even at the end of the season they were in two to three feet of water where snorkelers who were inexperienced could get to. Then in 2012, 10.9, SUCKED!!!!!!! After the first couple days the scallop grounds, in Port St. Joe were picked over in the 2-3 ft waters. Luckily we decided to bring dive gear with us and went down to the 10 ft waters where snorkelers mostly cant go and stay and were able to find some. This is when we realized conservation. We took only a few and made appetizers with them rather than dinner. But I am certainly glad to see the number rising. There was a lot of talk last year about the 4 year cycle. I think it may be true. lol. Happy scalloping and see you out on the waters! We go 4 or 5 times in the season.


----------



## hyco

If you look at the survey there seems to be something on the 4 year
Cycle. 2010 and 2011'were awsome years. The 23 ain't good but it better than last year....tony


----------



## BlackJeep

JD7.62 said:


> Primus is planning a scalloping trip or two...you ready blackjeep?!


Hell yeah I'm ready.:thumbup:


----------



## circlehook69

_*Thanks for the info billin.*_


----------



## NoMoSurf

Looks like the weather is going to be crappy all of the first week of season! :-(


----------



## BlackJeep

The governor sent a letter requesting the season open earlier... the 29th I think it was... 2 days earlier.


----------



## NoMoSurf

BlackJeep said:


> The governor sent a letter requesting the season open earlier... the 29th I think it was... 2 days earlier.


Any word on this?

Nevermind! Looked at FWC site... YEP! Opening early!!! Seas are going to be Hell though!
http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/bay-scallops/


----------



## Don White

http://www.starfl.com/news/local-ne...as-state-opens-season-saturday-1.164547?tc=cr


----------



## Fiishergurl

Any scalloping stories from today?

Ginny


----------



## bottomline

Two stories:
1). There are many, many more people currently down here in St. Joe than I can remember from 34 years of coming down. Call some place paradise and kiss it goodbye.
2). Heavy thunderstorms till after lunch today kept all but a few hardy souls out of the water. Supposed to intermittently storm each day for the next week or so.


----------



## Fiishergurl

Paradise lost.... stone crab season was abysmal this past year. Our beloved Mosquito Lagoon (East Coast Florida) which lost 50 % of seagrass in the last two years has brown tide for the second year in a row but much earlier this year than last year and dolphins manatees and pelicans are dying in droves. And citrus greening has infected more than half the citrus crops in florida now and there is no cure. Pretty scary.


----------



## Salty Daze

We got out Friday night and scouted some spots out. Then the storms came and we didn't want to hang around all day Saturday for it to clear up. We had to have our nieces back in pcol sunday in the am so we had to come back to destin today. But they are there. small right now as expected. They are in the same spots as they were last year.


----------



## FowlHunter13

If this year is better than last, the wife and I should have no problem getting a mess or two to enjoy. We stayed in a new place then we have in the past and had to learn everything over again due to us going off kayaks and not having the range of an engine. We ended up finding a few awesome spots very fast and by total accident last year and did really well. We didn't go till late July last year but have reservations for mid July this year. Wish everyone luck and a safe scalloping season this year.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

planning end of this month with a group off kayakers. cant wait, i agree last year was a bust maybe 5lbs out of 7 people...


----------



## Fiishergurl

Is all the rain going to mess with the scallops like ts debby did last year in st marks?

Ginny


----------



## catfever24

The wife and I will be heading that way in Sept. We always take off 2 wks after touron season and head to Port St Joe. I pull the RV and set up at St. Joe Peninsula State park then come back for the boat. Last year was tough, I`m hoping this year we`ll at least get a few dinners.


----------



## NoMoSurf

We just got back from a trip down there. The water was rough EVERY day we were there. We went down for offshore fishing, but had to settle for 2 days in the bay. The rest of the trip was too rough. 6 days of looking at the walls. We came home 2 days early.

Anyway one bay day was for fishing. We SLAYED the sand trout and small sharks. The other bay day was for scallops. We found 5... So we turned them loose.


----------

